# Etapa de Potencia Ram MB 1900



## El gato (Ago 19, 2009)

Hola gente, como estan? bueno espero que muy bien, queria hacer una cosulta, tengo una etapa para arreglar Ram MB 1900, el problema era en un principio que prendia y cortaba el fusible, pero despues de revizar hoy todo termine descubriendo que es uno de los canales que esta en corto, ahora vamos al grano necesito saber como puedo probar los transistores MJL21193 porque creo que tiene adentro diodo soking que en el datasheet no puedo saberlo, ahora como puedo hacerlo? que forma de medirlos me recomiendan? desde ta muchas gracias!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 19, 2009)

Los transistores MJL21193/MJL21194 No tienen diodo Damper.

Para que vayas aprendiendo, en este enlace está muy detallada la manera de probar diodos y transistores. http://www.unicrom.com/tut_como_probar_diodo_transistor.asp

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 19, 2009)

Estás posteando fuera del tarro.
Esto no va en Gran Señal, sino en Reparaciones. Hacia allá lo paso.


En cuanto al 21193, es un BJT "común" (sí, especial para audio, pero no deja de ser un BJT). 
No tiene ningún diodo "noséqué" (¿Schottky?) adentro y se prueba como cualquier transistor. El datasheet no muerde.


Saludos


Edit:
1) Me ganó Tacatomón en la respuesta.
2) Si lograste quemar un 21193/94 tenés toda mi admiración. Mirá que son duros, ¿eh?.


----------

